# ron hoover just got fast,,with fat cat high performance bay boats



## skeg (Nov 12, 2009)

race boat performance in an awesome bay boat,,,


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

nice rig. What is the price of that sled?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I'll take the white one!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Beautiful looking rigs! The wife would make me live in it, if I purchased one. I doubt it would hold all of my remaining personal items, after the divorce.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Aww DUDE! You know the answer to this question. "If you have to ask, you can't ................." . The wheels on the trailer cost more than my boat.



24Buds said:


> nice rig. What is the price of that sled?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I didn't stay in a Holiday Inn last night, but I would venture a guess that engine bracket is going to be on the high maintenance end of things. I get light and fast, but I have also been across the bay a few times.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Mont said:


> I didn't stay in a Holiday Inn last night, but I would venture a guess that engine bracket is going to be on the high maintenance end of things. I get light and fast, but I have also been across the bay a few times.


You mean to say, are you telling me, is what your saying...

You mean running across Galveston Bay on any average day at ~80 mph in a boat that size might not be the healthiest choice a person could make?



Figure they'll be a line of 25 y/o plant workers just lining up to dump they're O/T earnings on one of those.

Ah well, fun toys i'm sure.


----------



## skeg (Nov 12, 2009)

fat cats start at 49,995.00 for 21v with df175 suzuki,, 60 mph plus,, and go up to 90k


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Ah well, fun toys i'm sure.


Oh yea, fast and fun. The yellow one is beautiful.

I put an arrow where I suspect there might be a need to keep an eye on things. I have seen what Galveston Bay does to aluminum and it's not pretty.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Mont said:


> Oh yea, fast and fun. The yellow one is beautiful.
> 
> I put an arrow where I suspect there might be a need to keep an eye on things. I have seen what Galveston Bay does to aluminum and it's not pretty.


You're probably right.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

texcajun said:


> Aww DUDE! You know the answer to this question. "If you have to ask, you can't ................." . The wheels on the trailer cost more than my boat.


My cut off for a new bay boat is around 60. Seems like this might be out of that range.

60....not 60K


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

I always thought a "bay" boat was a fishing boat. These look like go faster boats, not fishing boats.

Don't see a rod holder or rod locker anywhere on them.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Where are the ice chests? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Where are the ice chests?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They would cut down on the aerodynamics of those rocket ships, so they don't use them.

Besides, "real" fishermen don't actually eat their catch. Strictly catch/photo/release, and ONLY with artificials. Oh, and they must wear "salt life" shirts. Pretty strict dress code for boat owners of those sorts of boats.

That's what I heard...


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

They would be fun to drive but it would fall apart and sink if I took it where I like to fish


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Very nice boats. Well done.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

SpikeMike said:


> I always thought a "bay" boat was a fishing boat. These look like go faster boats, not fishing boats.
> 
> Don't see a rod holder or rod locker anywhere on them.


In the 2nd pic of the yellow boat, it looks like there a 6 rod bracket mounted to the back of the seat.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

I stand corrected. The yellow boat is a fishing boat. ha!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

More for lakes IMO. That transom rigging looks mighty flimsy for an engine that big.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

That is a very legit question, where do you put your rods in the white one?


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I guess with these and the scb's we are going through what the bass boat guys did back in the 90's. Remember the Gamblers and Allisons? Those were 80mph boats for the hot rod crowd. What I don't really get is that it is pretty rare you can go over about 50 mph unless you have a lot of v or full blown race hull, these boats don't have that. Or am I wrong? They ll scream on a small chop, but how often do you see that?


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Dang how fast do trout and redfish swim?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> They would cut down on the aerodynamics of those rocket ships, so they don't use them.
> 
> Besides, "real" fishermen don't actually eat their catch. Strictly catch/photo/release, and ONLY with artificials. Oh, and they must wear "salt life" shirts. Pretty strict dress code for boat owners of those sorts of boats.
> 
> That's what I heard...


Yeti coolers have a low drag coefficient and do not take up a lot of space. They should be included at that price.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> You're probably right.


I know a guide that has one of those scissor jack plates and he has had to have it rewelded and reinforced twice and he hasn't got anything like the top end as these beauty's


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Not practical fishing boats...I'd like to see one take 3' chop.


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Not practical fishing boats...I'd like to see one take 3' chop.


This

couple that with RH selling them, it's a lose, lose


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

offshorefanatic said:


> Dang how fast do trout and redfish swim?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never seen anyone fish for trout or reds while running any boat. Have you?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Not practical fishing boats...I'd like to see one take 3' chop.


I'd like to see any bay boat take 3 foot chop.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> I've never seen anyone fish for trout or reds while running any boat. Have you?


I usually troll for them at 80 mphhwell:


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

SSST said:


> That is a very legit question, where do you put your rods in the white one?


I have it on good authority that this boat comes standard with a follow boat for rods, coolers, and fishing gear. The follow boat (#FBalpha1) is a Tunnel V with older model Yammy 90hp 2 stroke. It's captained by a mature large breasted red headed lady who tells everyone how big your manhood is and keeps frisky onlookers and pot lickers at bay by yodeling renditions of the theme song from TV's hit series Hardcastle and McCormick.

Joking aside, that white boat is first class. Too pretty for fish slime!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

We had the opportunity to tour the factory, drive the 26 padv and 24 pdv boats, both with 300 verados. The boats are very solid and stable. Locking storage for sure just like another boat built like this. They do build a console with rod holders in it as well, that console has an ice chest in front. I just like others have stated did not like the jack plate feature like on the white one. They do offer other jack plates like we all see around. We spent a few hours running the boats down at snoopys peir. its was pretty choppy from boat traffic but no, 3ft chop.. Not sure any bay bay is going to fare well in 3ft chop. These boats are nice, but when having one built, it will not be 49k like stated. By the time you add your touches.... you in the hi 80s


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mont said:


> I didn't stay in a Holiday Inn last night, but I would venture a guess that engine bracket is going to be on the high maintenance end of things. I get light and fast, but I have also been across the bay a few times.


 There version of a jack plate. I was very skeptical about it, still am. I ran one with that and with a normal jack plate.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> I'd like to see any bay boat take 3 foot chop.


I've been in several that will no problem...24' Pathfinder, 22' BW Outrage, 22.4' Blackjack, 24' Southshore, 23' Parker...Even my buddy's 24' Haynie surprised me with how it handled big water. I'm sure those bat boat style rigs will appeal to some folks. Maybe the two man redfish tourney guys that launch in Galveston, run to LA, stick two fish, and make back to the weigh in by 3P will want one.


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*loose loose*



rringstaff said:


> This
> 
> couple that with RH selling them, it's a lose, lose


â†' â†' you beat me to it! â†' â†' $70K disaster waiting for a place to happen


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My buddy had a SCB and said it would run 70MPH in 2.5-3' chop. He claims all he had to do is hammer down and stay on top. I was very content simply taking his word for it. Life is short enough already. Don't know the exact reasons, but he didn't keep that boat very long. He now runs one of the more solid boats I mentioned above.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

:rybka:


Skuff Daddy said:


> â†' â†' you beat me to it! â†' â†' $70K disaster waiting for a place to happen


Agreed, wouldn't let that bunch work on my lawn mower.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

who needs rod holders, u go fast enough, fish just jump in the boat.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I dunno. Just screams look at me, I'm a douche bag.


----------



## laguna red (Apr 23, 2008)

I have also toured the factory and test rode a few models the bracket y'all are griping about is a port a lift jack plate a buddy of mine has one on a 2009 scb and still works perfect I was actually looking for one for my scb ,very fine boat 
And you don't need coolers there built into the floor of boat 85 grand is to high is corr ct but boat is built well with all bells and whistles


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Kenner21 said:


> :rybka:
> 
> Agreed, wouldn't let that bunch work on my lawn mower.


That's funny!

They turned me off pretty good when I called one day to ask some technical questions about mercury controls and ignition parts, and as soon as they realized that I hadn't bought a boat from them, they told me I needed to call Mercury.

At the moment, I don't recall the name, but another local shop was VERY helpful to me, and provided me with all of the info I needed at the time. I didn't buy anything from them, but I wouldn't hesitate to. A little bit of good attitude goes a long, long way. Wish I could recall the name.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

RH=Ripoff HAha


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

To answer the question about the Jack Plate, It is a Porta built by a great friend of mine. We run them in conditions that these little bay boats will never see. Most all of them out there are on offshore racing cats and deep v hulls all over thirty feet. We have had no failure. Our thirty. Eight that is coming out of the mold now gets a trip bracket for four hundreds. The beauty of the plate is the amount of travel you can get. You can get seventeen to twenty one inches of travel unlike the others with only about six. Thanks hope that helps, Rick George Fat Cat Boats


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice to see I'm not alone in my disdain for RH!


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

SlickWillie said:


> Nice to see I'm not alone in my disdain for RH!


Nope you're not alone.


----------



## TheRealFatCatBoats (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't know how many rods you fish with but our boats hold 12 or more.








You sit on our one of kind bench seat that flips forward to reveal an ice chest constructed with 1" of foam insulation. This can also be used as dry storage. With the 50/50 partition the options are there.








Here's two more rodholders on the floor near the built in baitwell.








We also do bucket seats.








The 16' is about to hit the water with this Mercury Racing 60hp and it is still a fishing boat.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

looks awesome Fat Cat.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Well....there ya go.

Fishing is still fishing, no matter if you're in a dug out canoe, or an SCB, or a Fat Cat. If you like it, and can afford it, that's all that matters. 

The best thing I like about my Boatright is....it's paid for


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Please post pics when some offshore machines are completed


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

That 16' looks like it will be a sweet little rig!


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Wow!!*

Those are some awesome machines. I can't afford one, but I would take a ride on a boat like that any day!!


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Please come by and take a ride on any of them. Rick Georg


----------



## TheRealFatCatBoats (Feb 12, 2015)

And here's one more that you have never seen....







Low profile bucket seat stand with rod holder cluster.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes a yeti insulated cup fits in the middle. And it is made so it easy to get around from the back seat and rods and hooks are not in your face. Have a great weekend and enjoy the break in the heat


----------

